# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Frog Day 2014 ( Memorial Day weekend )

## Lynn

( 2014, May 24th (Chuck Powell & Jeremy Mott, Fremont, CA )

About Frog Day | Frog Day 2013 | Staten Island - NYC

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for heads-up Lynn.  That would be an excellent opportunity for members near Fremont to meet and greet  :Smile:  !

----------


## KLHreptiles

not in CA i am in long island NY wish i could go

----------

